# A Few Pics Of My Case



## Sean83 (Nov 10, 2006)

Pretty basic case just thought I would throw these pics up see what you guys think...


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Nice. Looks really good.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Looking good. Thought about any lights? Cold cathode tubes or something?


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

Very neat. Makes mine look like a rat's nest.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

mine looks like spagetti junction compared to yours


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

dai said:


> mine looks like spagetti junction compared to yours


Lol. I have fan wires and big chunky IDE cables all over my case. All the rest is under mobo


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice neat cable job thats what I like to see!


----------



## Sean83 (Nov 10, 2006)

Yea you would be surprised what a sloppy cable job can do system if its done nice and neat were cables are routed out of the way of air flow. Makes cooling your system down allot more efficient. I work at a company building computer servers so I was trained to make the systems neat as possible and to make the cabling as much out of the way of air flow as possible. I am happy with the way my case came out thanks for the compliments guys. 

Sean~


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

Very neat indeed. Ever think about adding a side window, maybe some lights?


----------



## Sean83 (Nov 10, 2006)

-d- said:


> Very neat indeed. Ever think about adding a side window, maybe some lights?


Nah Im a simple kinda guy not really fond of lights cause its in my room and keeps me awake at night besides the only person that really sees my case is me sadly


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Sean83 said:


> Nah Im a simple kinda guy not really fond of lights cause its in my room and keeps me awake at night besides the only person that really sees my case is me sadly


hit up some lan parties  thats the only reason i modded my case and made it glow blue nice cable management


----------



## Nitrus (Dec 27, 2006)

Looks good, link me to that fan please?


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Excellent cable management! Also, awesome PSU... I noticed it was Seasonic!


----------



## Sean83 (Nov 10, 2006)

Nitrus said:


> Looks good, link me to that fan please?


Heat sink fan? If so this heatsink is amazing I couldnt beleive it, It says in the bios and also on pc probe that the cpu is running at 23C which is ambiant room temp and when I run prime95 torture test it goes up to 32C under full load I used Antec Artic Silver compound. And have updated the Asus P5W bios to the latest none beta bios.


----------



## Sean83 (Nov 10, 2006)

Ralck said:


> Excellent cable management! Also, awesome PSU... I noticed it was Seasonic!


Yea the business I work for uses them often and they recommended I use it in my system it is a very nice PSU very quiet and comes in various wattages and all are about the same db's


----------



## okay player (Sep 4, 2004)

Very nice... clean, black, and simple. Just the way I like'em.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

http://thermaltake.com/product/Cooler/cpucooler_index.asp 

check that out for their products....all of them look awesome


----------



## Sean83 (Nov 10, 2006)

Sean83 said:


> Heat sink fan? If so this heatsink is amazing I couldnt beleive it, It says in the bios and also on pc probe that the cpu is running at 23C which is ambiant room temp and when I run prime95 torture test it goes up to 32C under full load I used Antec Artic Silver compound. And have updated the Asus P5W bios to the latest none beta bios.


http://thermaltake.com/product/Cooler/Retail/CL-P0310-01/cl-p0310-01.asp


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

very nice...

good job on that man...


----------

